# First and only redfish



## Lil_Deerfly (May 10, 2007)

I went tarpon fishing with my dad today in Crystal River . We didn't catch anything except for my juvenile redfish. ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That beats my one ladyfish.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Beats my "no" fish ;D Good Job!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

LiL dearfly,good job man!keep it up you will be out fishing your dad in no time at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> LiL dearfly,good job man!keep it up you will be out fishing your dad in no time at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!


he's sure trying, I can tell you that.  We'll try to get pic up here as soon as Bill gets it off his camera.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

Glad someone could pick up the slack ;D ;D


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice job, Lil Deerfly. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

heres Trey's red


----------



## snook1717 (Apr 18, 2007)

Trey that is Awesome…

I love the fact that there is a spook attached to that Red’s lip. 

My fav lure of all… way to go Lil Deerfly…


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats a great start. and on top water, ya get to see the attack  Way to go.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

it's all good my man... I get skunk more times than not when I"m Tarpon fishing 

you caught some reds.


----------

